# Carnales Unidos Car Club



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS C.C Bakersfield Ca.
Show & Shine June 12 2011 11am till 4pm
1601 Columbus st. (lowes parking lot)

On behalf of Carnales Unidos we would like to invite all car clubs, all solo riders and all car enthusiasts to our annual show n shine held this year at the Lowes parking lot on Columbus. We have teamed up with the Jamison center (a emergency temporary housing facility) to help young children transition in their time of uncertainties and need. We will have vendors selling snow cones to kettle corn, and pizza for the family along with Cholo DJ spinning the cd's. Grenadiers bar with be keeping the beer cold. So bring your family and friends lounge chairs, ice chests (please no alcohol) canopy’s and come have a great time with all of us. We are the future of lowriding thank you and see you there!!!!! Carnales Unidos


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ttt..u guys are a good club


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Capone 530 hope to see u there


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

BROWN EFFECTS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

On behalf of Carnales Unidos we would like to invite all car clubs, all solo riders and all car enthusiasts to our annual show n shine held this year at the Lowes parking lot on Columbus. We have teamed up with the Jamison center (a emergency temporary housing facility) to help young children transition in their time of uncertainties and need. We will have vendors selling snow cones to kettle corn, and pizza for the family along with Cholo DJ spinning the cd's. Grenadiers bar with be keeping the beer cold. So bring your family and friends lounge chairs, ice chests (please no alcohol) canopy’s and come have a great time with all of us. We are the future of lowriding thank you and see you there!!!!! Carnales Unidos

thanks for the shout out big shod


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE.
DECEMBER 3rd 2011 6am to 11 am rollin, Awards @3pm

Catagories: Under Construction, Fullsize truck 99 & older, Fullsize Truck 2000 & newer, Mini truck 89 and older, Mini truck 90 & newer, Import 2dr, Import 4dr, Euro, Luxury, Hot Rod, Muscle, Classics 59 & older, Classics 60 and newer, Lowrider car, lowrider truck, Lowrider bike 16"-20", Lowrider Trike, Lowrider bike 24-26", Bomb, moto...rcycle, 4x4, & Domestic.

Best of's Best of show lowrider bike, best of show car, best of show truck, best of show under construction, Best of show Motorcycle, best audio setup, Most members, Lowest Club, & possibly a few more specialty awards comming soon also.
All catatgories except best of's will be 1st & 2nd place awards.

Also a sound off will be decided either by the crowd or actual db readings not sure which one yet.

...This is a event to benefit woodville children, this is on school grounds, no draggin, no burnouts, no gangs, no colors, no attitude, no gang activities or behaviors, no fighting, no alcohol, no hopping, & no tobacco. SECURITY & TULARE COUNTY SHERRIFF WILL BE ON HAND. ANY DRAMA or BULLSHIT & YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE.

Any questions please contact Erik H. @ 559-920-2751 Or contact the exotics facebook page. thank you

Event will be at the Woodville elementary school, in Woodville ca. just minutes outside Porterville Ca.

NO PRE REGISTRATION, ENTRY IS A $15-20 NEW IN PACKAGE TOY.

WE WILL HAVE A FEW VENDOR BOOTHS ALSO. IF YOU WANT A BOOTH LET US KNOW. BOOTH SPACE IS LIMITED.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the support Brown Effects!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the shout big shod


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cirilo0314_@May 18 2011, 04:54 AM~20576552
> *Thanks for the shout big shod
> *


Wuts up C .... :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SEXY80_@May 18 2011, 07:07 AM~20576973
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wut up foo :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the shout EL RAIDER


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Till the wheels fall off Latin World great picnic and food thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt Carnales :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks bid shod!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowco78_@May 13 2011, 10:55 PM~20549948
> *On behalf of Carnales Unidos we would like to invite all car clubs, all solo riders and all car enthusiasts to our annual show n shine held this year at the Lowes parking lot on Columbus. We have teamed up with the Jamison center (a emergency temporary housing facility) to help young children transition in their time of uncertainties and need. We will have vendors selling snow cones to kettle corn, and pizza for the family along with Cholo DJ spinning the cd's. Grenadiers bar with be keeping the beer cold. So bring your family and friends lounge chairs, ice chests (please no alcohol) canopy’s and come have a great time with all of us. We are the future of lowriding thank you and see you there!!!!! Carnales Unidos
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, I'm going back to Bakersfield again!!!!! This is gonna be a goooood one. If you miss it, you'll hear about it.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

June 12th, right around the corner.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Brown Movement and Cholo Dj for the support


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Almost here!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Great car show Joe


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we will b there i always suport carnales


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ checking in


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty Soon


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks scooby


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JjUNE 12TH, JUST RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hopefully u show up big shod come and get a snowcone


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait. Don't forget, I will have IMPALAS MAGAZINE available for $5


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bring the good music cholo dj


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Like the flyer scooby


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats up all my Carnales. Almost Time Almost Time....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

cirilo0314 said:


> Bring the good music cholo dj


Anything less would be un-civalized. I am looking forward to this, gotta lotta bills to pay.


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

One more week


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's coming hope you guys enjoy


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Couple of more days


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget to bring your best dance moves, your music trivia knowledge, your motown lyrics, and some odd items, they just might win you a prize.


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

SHOW TIME


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope to see as many clubs as possiable out there thanks again see you guys tomorrow we hope everybody has a great time


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Carnales s&s and Cruz night*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Once again, bring your best dance moves, motown knowledge, and some odd items that you think might win you some prizes.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

See you in the morning everyone.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

bigshod said:


> ttt


Look everyone its my cousin "NO" SHOD.. Will you be gracing the event today Mister Rashad??? Dont let Delano down...
Im already up in the air cleaned up and ready for the fun ahead...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

whats up hope everybody has fun out there today.been working alot,but ill be out next week with a new toy.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:wave:


OG53 said:


> SHOW TIME


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Look everyone its my cousin "NO" SHOD.. Will you be gracing the event today Mister Rashad??? Dont let Delano down...
> Im already up in the air cleaned up and ready for the fun ahead...


 That today??!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

bigshod said:


> That today??!


Yeah Foooo... It was a DAMN GOOD SHOW TO.. You miss all the good ones.
I want to extend a very big thnak you To Harvey and Carnales Unidos for allowing me to have a booth for my daughter Leinani for donations to get her to Denmark for the UCI BMX WOrld Championships. I also want to thank everyone that donated Latin World Aztec Image Nokturnal and all the solo riders and attendees that helped with donations. There ever comes a time you my help you know I got you. Robert from Latin World you homie I have yoru back 1000% 100% just isnt enough and you know what Im saying. Once again THANK YOU VERY MUCH. I will make sure Nani brings the gold home. 
This was one badass show. I cant wait until the BIG SHOW in Oct. 
Alex


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

It was a good show... very good turn out.. keep doing the dammmm thang carnales undios...


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks to all the car clubs for the the support and a great show. And everyone who attended the show thanks. And see you guys at the next show. GOD BLESS.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

We would like to thank everybody who came out and not only supported us but supported the cause lowrider nation we looked damn good out there and I know for a fact we are constantly impressing out of towners thanks everybody see u next weekend at nokturnals they always represent and show in full force it's only right to return the favor and hope to see everybody at our super show October 16 2011 thanks again


----------



## liftedyota (Dec 16, 2009)

whats up yall u guys got the flyer up yet for the super show?


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's in route


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

OG53 said:


> [/url][/IMG]


I was telling my wife that I didnt even take any pics of my Monte yesterday. She said that was a first. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> I was telling my wife that I didnt even take any pics of my Monte yesterday. She said that was a first. Thanks for the picture.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Yeah Foooo... It was a DAMN GOOD SHOW TO.. You miss all the good ones.
> I want to extend a very big thnak you To Harvey and Carnales Unidos for allowing me to have a booth for my daughter Leinani for donations to get her to Denmark for the UCI BMX WOrld Championships. I also want to thank everyone that donated Latin World Aztec Image Nokturnal and all the solo riders and attendees that helped with donations. There ever comes a time you my help you know I got you. Robert from Latin World you homie I have yoru back 1000% 100% just isnt enough and you know what Im saying. Once again THANK YOU VERY MUCH. I will make sure Nani brings the gold home.
> This was one badass show. I cant wait until the BIG SHOW in Oct.
> Alex


WHAT ABOUT THE DJ, WHAT ABOUT THE DJ, WHAT ABOUT THE DJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> WHAT ABOUT THE DJ, WHAT ABOUT THE DJ, WHAT ABOUT THE DJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


From one dj to another. You did your thing. Next time your here Im gonna bless you with some Alex G! mixes that you can raffle off. 25 yrs in the mix behind the 1200's and still going. Thats why my car is called the Microphone Fiend after my 15yr radio career that I retired from in 2008.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

What up Alex, I know u got my back. Gracias!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks to Carnales Unidos for another great show!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

chrysler300 said:


> What up Alex, I know u got my back. Gracias!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks for all the support bakersfield


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> From one dj to another. You did your thing. Next time your here Im gonna bless you with some Alex G! mixes that you can raffle off. 25 yrs in the mix behind the 1200's and still going. Thats why my car is called the Microphone Fiend after my 15yr radio career that I retired from in 2008.


Lesson learned. It's cool to hear the stories behind the cars.


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)




----------

